# Preamplificador para 4 canales ..



## SrJenkins (Sep 26, 2010)

hola amigos , este es mi primer post en el foro , les cuento :
hace poco tiempo abri un equipo aiwa z1200 y vi que IC's tenia dentro , los desolde y tome todos y vi cada datasheet , me sirvieren 3 de ellos , los cuales son:
-stk 4152II (amplificador 30w+30w
-M6583op (Preamplificador que toma del L y R . un SR y SL (4 canales surround )ademas , tiene dos filtros pasabajos , segun el datasheet. )
-BBE XR 1071 ( preamplificador con bass boost y BBE para Realce de agudos con mayor calidad)

ok la cosa es que quiero hacer un Preamp con el M6583op que tire 4.2 canales , como tiene 2 amplificadores operacionales que ademas hacen un efecto al sonido y dos fltros pasabajos , queda el 4.2 perfecto. El problema es el siguiente , en el datasheet de este IC , muestra dos circuitos , el test circuit y el application example , y son muy extraños :s! porque la entrada es una sola , y es en el primer filtro pasabajos , y se cortocircuita con la primera salida pasabajos :s y la salida de audio igual es una sola , en la segunda entrada de pasabajos y la salida es cortocircuitada con la segunda salida pasabaja :s! entonces es super raro y los dos esquemas son los mismos :s entonces nose como empezar el projecto si estos circuitos son tan raros :s alguien podria ayudarme con un esquema para que sea 4.2 canales? adjunto el pdf del IC en cuestion . 
Saludos n.n


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2010)

El M65830 no es un preamplificador ni nada que se le parezca. Es un integrado que hace un delay digital.
Para hacer un pre, buscá por el foro que hay muchos, y después podés agregarle el delay .

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## SrJenkins (Sep 27, 2010)

ok , no sabia eso pero , entonces puedo usar un tda 2822 como pre + este delay? si por eso necesitaba ayuda , o puedo utilizar solamente el delay? porque como especifico en el mensaje , mi necesidad es utilizarlo para el modo 4.2 canales.
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2010)

Volvemos sobre lo mismo: ¿Para qué vas a usar un delay? ¿Para qué sirve? ¿Qué lográs con él?


Saludos


----------



## SrJenkins (Sep 27, 2010)

nose? , creo que quiero dar unos efectos surround al sonido , me gusta como se oye eso . aparte tiene dos pasabajos y eso me ahorra el estar construyendo otras dos placas para filtrar el sonido , para eso es que lo quiero , saludos n.n


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2010)

No, Jenkins...

Me parece que estás un poco lejos de entender lo que hace un delay. Lo de los filtros que trae este integrado no tiene mucho que ver con lo que vos querés hacer y el delay... qué decirte.

No quieras usar todo lo que tengas a mano por el solo hecho de tenerlo. Te va a complicar más de lo que te va a ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## SrJenkins (Sep 27, 2010)

ok amigo , comprendo tu punto y creo que es entendible , solo tengo 15 años XD! saludos y gracias por la info , bye


----------

